# 18-20lb brisket in about 9 hours??????



## cubguy17 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a buddy that smoked a brisket on the Huskers opening game. I was with him when he bought the brisket the afternoon before. If it was me I would have been putting it on at about 6 or 7 pm that night in hopes it would be ready by game time the next day. ( 6 pm ) I told him that and he basically told me to pound sand. He put the brisket on at about 8 am game day, said for the first hour the temp was around 300 then he dropped the temp to 225-250 until about 3 pm, then pulled the brisket, sliced it, and put it in a roaster for the remainder of the time at about 300. I asked him what the internal temp was when he sliced it and put it in the roaster, he didn't even pay attention. I thought for sure when I went to bite into the thing I was either going to be poisoned or it would be the toughest piece of meat ever, but to my surprise it was great. Of course I gave him some $hi* for the roaster, but he countered with me using my propane GOSM.  He uses charcoal . Anyway just had to share that, it kinda pi$$ed me off, thats damn near a 24 hour brisket for me.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Heh... the oven has it's advantages. Interesting it was not a bit on the dry side tho. 300 will cook about anything fairly fast.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 1, 2008)

I've done 12 lb Briskets in about 6 hrs cooking hot n fast, came out great!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, hot & fast.......I don't do them that way, but know more than one person that does.  I cook around 250 or so and rarely go longer than about one hour per pound.

I don't know how big his brisket was, but I will never forget at my first comp seeing Myron Mixon (Jacks Old South) come rolling in around 4:30 -5 in the morning to fire up his cooker and get going.  Brisket turn in was at 2pm and he didn't seem to have any issues with making the time. 

More than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## realron1750 (Aug 20, 2017)

How many people will a 20lb.brisket feed?


----------

